# stock keeping unit, SKU = κωδικός (SKU)



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2009)

Το βρίσκω αμετάφραστο. Εδώ το βρήκα σκέτο _κωδικός_. Να το βάλω έτσι ή να προτιμήσω κωδικός SKU;
Σημειωτέον, ο ορισμός που βρήκα στο Business Dictionary ανταποκρίνεται ακριβώς σε αυτό που τα περισσότερα καταστήματα λένε _κωδικός_ σκέτο και αντιστοιχεί σε συγκεκριμένο προϊόν (χρώμα, είδος, σχέδιο κτλ).


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 11, 2009)

Εγώ το βάζω συνήθως ως «κωδικός SKU».


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2009)

Σύμφωνα βέβαια με τον ορισμό του Business Dictionary, το stock keeping unit είναι το ίδιο το προϊόν και όχι ο κωδικός του.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο. Άρα δεν είναι σωστό να γράψω κωδικός, μάλλον.


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2009)

Όχι, να γράψεις "κωδικός" (με SKU ή άνευ, είναι εντελώς preferential), αφού με αυτή τη σημασία χρησιμοποιείται, έστω και καταχρηστικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2009)

Σύμφωνα άλλωστε και με την Wikipedia:
A Stock Keeping Unit or SKU (pronounced either as an acronym, /ˈskjuː/, or as an initialism, /ˌɛsˌkeɪˈjuː/) is *a unique identifier* for each distinct product and service that can be purchased. Usage of the SKU system is rooted in data management, enabling the merchant to systematically track their inventory, such as in warehouses and retail outlets, and are often assigned and serialized at the merchant level. Each SKU is attached to an item, variant, product line, bundle, service, fee, or attachment.​


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2010)

Αυτό που ψάχνω κάτι, το έχω ξαναρωτήσει και μου έχετε ήδη απαντήσει, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι, έχει αρχίσει να μου δίνει στα νεύρα....

Βρήκα και αυτό, από Κύπρο:
http://www.cosmo-one.gr/publications/CLA-newsletter.pdf
στη σελίδα 4, το λέει Μονάδα Διατήρησης Αποθέματος (όχι που δε θα το μετέφραζαν κατά λέξη :)). Υπάρχει και αλλού, ωστόσο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2010)

Η στοιχειώδης μονάδα αποθέματος που ελέγχουμε ονομάζεται κωδικός ή stock-keeping unit (SKU), όπου ένας κωδικός είναι η μονάδα αποθέματος απόλυτα προσδιορισμένη σε ότι αφορά τη λειτουργία, τη μορφή, το μέγεθος, το χρώμα και τη θέση τοποθέτησης.
library.tee.gr/digital/kma/kma_m1274.pdf

Όταν μια παραγγελία περιλαμβάνει πολλαπλά SKU (stock keeping unit, η μικρότερη μονάδα αποθέματος που μπορεί να παραδοθεί ή να επιστραφεί στον προμηθευτή), αυτά θα πρέπει να συσσωρευτούν και να ταξινομηθούν πριν μεταφερθούν στην περιοχή αποστολής της αποθήκης (shipping area).
www.logistics.tuc.gr/Contents/Diatrives/Simantirakis.PDF

Αυτή η μονάδα αποθέματος, πολύ μου αρέσει.


----------

